# Quite proud of my aunt.



## tbone5587 (Mar 5, 2005)

She was involved with a outdoorswoman program downstate. She taught the shotgun portion. Here is the link. Just click on the "Women in the Outdoors" video.

http://http://www.wzzm13.com/video/default.aspx?menuid=242


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Tell your aunt nice job! Your link does not work though.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I had some trouble with your link, I think you have one too many "http://" in it. I did finally work my way through it...*send kudos to your aunt, job well done*. The program she's working with sounds very much like the BOW (Becoming an Outdoors Woman) program that the MI-DNR sponsors here. I've gone on a few of their outings and learned a lot....even got sucked into helping out with the archery training & doing some demos. 
I'm proud of every woman who helps other women be comfortable in the outdoors.....an M-S'er by the name of Sigshooter does a women only shoot frequently and also does women's CPL classes. When I was working, one of my co-workers & I used to periodically do an Intro to Pistols informal group, sometimes all women, sometimes mixed group. Some of our protege's turned out to be bigger gun geeks than either of us! I also applaud the folks who work with kids (I'm not real good with kids  ). It's all very important to keep our outdoor activities from being slowly stripped away from us.


----------

